# Can't change video hardware acceleration? [RESOLVED]



## Spideyfan (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a Compaq Presario C502US Notebook.

Graphics card: Mobile Intel 945GM

I'm using Windows Vista Home Basic


I 'm having a problem with a game called Zoo Tycoon Complete Collection. The game plays okay but the pointer flickers during gameplay

In order to correct this problem I have been told to adjust the video hardware acceleration. I go to display settings to adjust video hardware acceleration ,there is a button that says "change settings". But it cannot be clicked.


Under the button it says "Your current display driver does not allow changes to be made to hardware acceleration settings".

If I uninstall the drivers then I can adjust hardware acceleration settings, but it says "The new settings could not be saved to the registry".



I have contacted HP and Microsoft support but they can't figure out how to fix it.



I have tried different drivers but still have the same problem. How can this be fixed?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Can't change video hardware acceleration?*

Hi,

First off, it is worth pointing out that lowering the hardware acceleration will probably not fix it, and will cause other problems. What that does is solves driver issues, but it will significantly decrease performance during games. 

I suspect that the issue is with the game itself. You should insert the CD and run a repair install of the game if it is available.

I am moving you to the PC Games forum.
BTW to whoever needs the info, the graphics card is a GMA 950.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Can't change video hardware acceleration?*

have you tried getting most recent drivers? i know onboard isnt that great, bot for laptops you dont have a choice.


----------



## Spideyfan (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Can't change video hardware acceleration?*

I reinstalled the game and now it is okay. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Can't change video hardware acceleration?*

Well, that was easy! Glad to hear you fixed it. Enjoy your game.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome. Good to hear it is fixed.


----------

